# 2.5 year old Leopard



## Team Gomberg (Nov 25, 2014)

Levi came inside for a warm soak and Mazuri lunch today!

I can't believe he is the same little hatchling I once cupped in my palm.

Good thing I have an extra large sink, this guy is 10" long. Really hope he has a few more inches in him... 5" or 6" more, maybe?


----------



## Team Gomberg (Nov 25, 2014)

Wow...creating posts on my phone doesn't work very well.. The typo in a title wasn't there before and the pics are out of order. ? 
Eh, oh well...


----------



## mitsymoo0309 (Nov 25, 2014)

He is gorgeous! Seeing him, I now sort of wanna go buy a leopard! But no, I can't


----------



## Maro2Bear (Nov 26, 2014)

Wow, he looks really nice. Hard to believe that this guy is only 2.5 years old! Keep up the good work.


----------



## wellington (Nov 26, 2014)

Looks good there Heather. It is hard to believe how the tiny little things they were when they are first purchased as hatchlings could have come from the big guys they are now.

Btw, how's your weather there at this time? Adjusting well I hope. From what I have read in other posts, your loving your new state and home. Is this now your perminent home, or are you renting and still looking for the one to buy?
Levi doesn't seem to be affected at all


----------



## Team Gomberg (Nov 26, 2014)

Hey Barb, we've handled fall just fine, winter is next!
The heated house is holding up temps so far. It drops into the 20s at night but Levi stays a toasty 80F!

I do love it here so far. 
We are renting our house with the option to buy after 1 year.  we'll see!

I'm happy I still have Levi. I miss all the other torts at times...but I made the right choice just keeping 1.


----------



## guanyulugui (Nov 27, 2014)

love that guy


----------



## Team Gomberg (Nov 27, 2014)

(Thanks to the mod who fixed my title)

I love this guy, too. I gotta post some of his first photos...so you can see his transition


----------



## Jodie (Nov 27, 2014)

He is beautiful Heather! How much does he weigh? he is already a bit bigger than my almost 6 year old Mort, aka: Pig Pen. A lot smoother too. Sure wish I would have found this forum 6 years ago instead of just 1 year ago. Mort is just right at 9 inches and 4.3 pounds.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Nov 27, 2014)

Last I weighed him, he was over 5lbs.. 

Levi is a smooth leopard with 1 pyramid...lol. I raised him in a 40gallon closed chamber. Then, shortly after he turned 1, I created a "night chamber" for him. Since he lived outside all day long I made a smaller closed chamber for him to sleep in. I thought it was a win-win. He'd still have the humid conditions and I'd save space with using a 10gallon tank. After all, it's just for sleeping, right? ...wrong. 
I had a CHE placed over the center. It was plugged into a thermostat set for 80F. I had damp coir substrate and my digital hydrometer displayed an average of 90%. 
Well, with the small space, Levi couldn't get away from the CHE. He'd sleep face in a corner with his 4th vertebral scute right under the CHE. Even though the tank had high humidity, I didn't realize the humidity under the CHE was so low.. and I started to see one his vertebral scutes spike up. All of this was right around the time Frances, @lilacdragon joined and enlightened us with details about the desiccating effects of indoor heat sources.
I ditched the small tank and set up a 55 gallon tote closed chamber instead and he slept in that until he was large enough to move outside full time and sleep in his heated house. 

Sorry Levi...that was my fault.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Nov 27, 2014)

If you look, you'll see his pyramid is between the 3rd and 4th vertebral scutes...


----------



## Jodie (Nov 27, 2014)

He is beautiful. I love my Mort and he is definitely not perfect. He even has dog scars to go with his pyramids. I was not a good mommy for the first four years of his life.


----------



## bouaboua (Nov 27, 2014)

That is a true beauty! ! ! ! very health looking and very big. I hope my can be that pretty one day.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Nov 27, 2014)

You have humid raised leopards too, right?
Hi mort!


----------



## naturalman91 (Nov 27, 2014)

glad to see levi is doing good hope the weather doesn't drive him to crazy


----------



## Jodie (Nov 27, 2014)

I have 4 under year that are being raised humid. Mort is now as well.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Dec 2, 2014)

Levi's beautiful speckled skin!


----------



## Team Gomberg (Dec 2, 2014)

Btw, it was very hard to hold him with 1 hand for these photos!


----------

